

Megaupload Readies for Comeback, Code 90% Done - mtgx
http://torrentfreak.com/megaupload-readies-for-comeback-code-90-done-120923/

======
bstar77
Unfortunately for Kim, finishing that last 10% usually takes 90% of the time.

~~~
rustynails77
I rarely experienced that with megaupload. I won't say it never happened
though.

~~~
narag
That's a programmers' saying about projects completion, not a comment on data
transfers.

~~~
pdaddyo
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ninety-ninety_rule>

------
tzs
Who would be dumb enough to use it, given Kim Dotcom's criminal record? The
man has been convicted of receiving stolen goods, insider trading, and
embezzlement. If he's not convicted in the Magaupload case, it will be
ENTIRELY due to procedural errors on the part of the prosecution.

The only times he appears to have not been engaged in criminal activity is
when he was on parole waiting for a sentence to run out.

Why would you trust him with your data? Or if you are an investor, with your
money?

~~~
ktizo
_If he's not convicted in the Magaupload case, it will be ENTIRELY due to
procedural errors on the part of the prosecution._

That, and the fact that it isn't entirely clear how enabling copyright
infringement is anything other than a civil matter.

~~~
tptacek
Pretty clear, actually: the law in the US, in the UK, and in New Zealand says
there's criminal copyright infringement. The difference between civil
infringement and criminal infringement tends to be "you tried to make a
business out of it".

Hope that helps.

~~~
ktizo
Yep, that is true, but there is no crime of enabling copyright infringement
for profit in either the US or New Zealand, as far as I am aware.

~~~
tptacek
This is an article of faith among advocacy groups but I'm not sure (I'm not a
lawyer) that's actually true. People have been held criminally vicariously
liable for other criminal actions despite the lack of clear statutory language
to that effect. They've then argued to appeals courts, "but there's no statute
that clearly says I can be held criminally liable vicariously", and lost.
"Vicarious liability" is not some crazy idea invented by the copyright
cartels; it's a basic principle of common law.

~~~
ktizo
I am just basing this view on the Sony vs Universal and Grokster vs MGM
trials, which were both civil. Admittedly there is a legal argument that could
be made for criminal vicarious liability, however from my understanding, that
is usually only used for situations that could endanger the general public,
where the lack of direct criminal action is deemed to be outweighed by the
need to protect people, and that does not seem to apply in this instance.
However, that said, I am also not a lawyer, so I could well be
misunderstanding the issues completely.

------
jonnii
Now they just have to write the other '90%'.

~~~
patmcguire
Yeah, that was my first thought. Although they're essentially redoing the
exact same code so they might have a fairly good idea of how long it would
take.

------
tylermenezes
It's interesting to know investors are still interested. The risk for them has
shifted from "will this be successful", which they have experience in
predicting, to "will this get shut down again", which they presumably don't.

~~~
lwat
He has enough money, he won't need investors.

------
nsns
Sometimes Torrentfreak takes a snippet of available information, then makes it
into a full, long (and excruciating) article, nothing new is added after the
opening paragraph here.

------
nextstep
Maybe they'll clean up the interface!

~~~
cypherpunks01
Do you mean the U.S. Dept. of Justice interface?

------
ktizo
They should call it TeraUpload. Not only would the headlines be great, but
also the server instances could then be called tera-cells.

------
fts89
Buy Megaupload here:
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007EGTDSS/ref=as_li_ss_tl?...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007EGTDSS/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&tag=asdfdsa-20&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B007EGTDSS&linkCode=as2)

This IS a joke.

